# VOX Remote with new TiVo Bolt 1tb series 4K ultimate



## GardenBear (Feb 9, 2018)

I just thought I'd throw this out here if anyone has figured out the issue with the Vox not working on the one terabyte unit TiVo, Cox and my Hardware Network is completely right and set up correctly the table is hard wire connected to the ethernet and the ports are not blocked in the router

TiVo is aware of these issues error code D 403 and no one seems to be able to figure this out why the Box won't work
I strongly feel it's a blue to issue and I can't get a straight answer if there is a Bluetooth receiver inside the box that can be replaced I tried using an adapter on the back in a USB port no luck it was a well working USB ports are confirmed and working the adapter definitely works I've used it in another machine and it works fine the remotes have been switched out and actually TiVo sent me two brand new remotes tried pairing them no luck still getting the same error code they have said when they called and when I called them they're aware of the issue but no such luck right now... All functions of the Box including the DVR all channels work completely well all tests and Diagnostics done everything checked out?

Thoughts people?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Some thoughts since I do not know what has or has not been tried. VOX is only on the Hydra interface. So is your unit on the Hydra interface? (I did not want to just assume this) 
Is the remote paired via RF to the Bolt (activity light is amber and not red) and all other functions of the remote works except for the voice part. 
Have you tried to pair the remotes with another TiVo unit that is VOX compatible (TiVo BOLT VOX and TiVo BOLT, TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini VOX and TiVo Mini) and tested VOX.

The D403 error code is that Voice could not understand the command. 
Voice recognition can be thrown off by accents and dialects. Speak clearly when speaking at the remote. Holding the remote too close or to far away from your mouth can affect voice recognition. Are you pressing and holding the microphone button for the whole time you are speaking. 

Not sure if using a bluetooth USB adapter will work, but if you use one, it has to be Bluetooth Low Energy specification version 4.2 if it is going to have any chance of working with the remote.


----------



## GardenBear (Feb 9, 2018)

jmbach said:


> Some thoughts since I do not know what has or has not been tried. VOX is only on the Hydra interface. So is your unit on the Hydra interface? (I did not want to just assume this)
> Is the remote paired via RF to the Bolt (activity light is amber and not red) and all other functions of the remote works except for the voice part.
> Have you tried to pair the remotes with another TiVo unit that is VOX compatible (TiVo BOLT VOX and TiVo BOLT, TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini VOX and TiVo Mini) and tested VOX.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear y'all on the speech synthesis issues and voice recognition speech patterns I was a tech for 25 years in the stage and corporate divisions all over the West Coast and voice recognition as you probably know has been around for many years but the bandwidth in relation to the frequency that they're sending out, in layman's terms you're mixing a great 4.2 in a low energy form but want to send it down a big wide river, that's one thing about Contour when it came out the voice recognition was pretty good as long as you speak slowly and clearly and very precise if you know what I mean and make your commands right to the point.
I still haven't got an answer from anyone yet if the Bluetooth adapter that's inside the Box is embedded into the motherboard which I assume or a separate internal Plug and Play adapter

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenBear (Feb 9, 2018)

jmbach said:


> Some thoughts since I do not know what has or has not been tried. VOX is only on the Hydra interface. So is your unit on the Hydra interface? (I did not want to just assume this)
> Is the remote paired via RF to the Bolt (activity light is amber and not red) and all other functions of the remote works except for the voice part.
> Have you tried to pair the remotes with another TiVo unit that is VOX compatible (TiVo BOLT VOX and TiVo BOLT, TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini VOX and TiVo Mini) and tested VOX.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, I honestly believe it's an issue with my ISP and cable company Cox, they swear up and down these cable cards are new and they're from Cisco and several other vendors scenario CableCARD has to talk to decoder adapter via coax to the street, we're a single family of two people here, so no need for a MoCA adapter or any other satellite boxes in the house if people want to watch TV they can do it off of an antenna it works just fine.
So the only connection we have here is ethernet to the Box directly from are Main media router; excellent connections all the way including coax done precise by isp's Direction. .... Where I'm going with this there has to be a port specified for this control to work correctly to be able to talk to the TiVo box. And I've had several conversations with another engineer he feels like I do.... In our Digital World especially with Vox Communications and Bluetooth were not quite there yet with converting to radio frequency back to vaux etc etc etc if you get my drift the really needs to be no need for any of this if you have an ethernet connection established H disco through the program guide and it be done! Programming can be done this way. The way I look at it now when I see an update and the D 403 goes away just maybe it'll say restart your box and VOX REMOTE, will commence after pairing.
You know what I mean...LOL a lot of ass need to step away from the television from time to time and see exactly what's out there and outside the box that's my comment about the D 403 error LOL

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

GardenBear said:


> Yeah I hear y'all on the speech synthesis issues and voice recognition speech patterns I was a tech for 25 years in the stage and corporate divisions all over the West Coast and voice recognition as you probably know has been around for many years but the bandwidth in relation to the frequency that they're sending out, in layman's terms you're mixing a great 4.2 in a low energy form but want to send it down a big wide river, that's one thing about Contour when it came out the voice recognition was pretty good as long as you speak slowly and clearly and very precise if you know what I mean and make your commands right to the point.
> I still haven't got an answer from anyone yet if the Bluetooth adapter that's inside the Box is embedded into the motherboard which I assume or a separate internal Plug and Play adapter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You can either open up the box and look or view some of the early threads about the Bolt to look for photos of the insides.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

GardenBear said:


> Hey Jim, I honestly believe it's an issue with my ISP and cable company Cox, they swear up and down these cable cards are new and they're from Cisco and several other vendors scenario CableCARD has to talk to decoder adapter via coax to the street, we're a single family of two people here, so no need for a MoCA adapter or any other satellite boxes in the house if people want to watch TV they can do it off of an antenna it works just fine.
> So the only connection we have here is ethernet to the Box directly from are Main media router; excellent connections all the way including coax done precise by isp's Direction. .... Where I'm going with this there has to be a port specified for this control to work correctly to be able to talk to the TiVo box. And I've had several conversations with another engineer he feels like I do.... In our Digital World especially with Vox Communications and Bluetooth were not quite there yet with converting to radio frequency back to vaux etc etc etc if you get my drift the really needs to be no need for any of this if you have an ethernet connection established H disco through the program guide and it be done! Programming can be done this way. The way I look at it now when I see an update and the D 403 goes away just maybe it'll say restart your box and VOX REMOTE, will commence after pairing.
> You know what I mean...LOL a lot of ass need to step away from the television from time to time and see exactly what's out there and outside the box that's my comment about the D 403 error LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am a little confused. What does the cableCARD have to do with VOX working or not.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

